# My not set up!



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, I'm trying very hard to get set up but its not quite there yet..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Come on hurry up ... Is this the one I might have seen the back of on a social media site ..Looking forward to see the front view .. Congratulations


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Nicknak said:


> Come on hurry up ... Is this the one I might have seen the back of on a social media site ..Looking forward to see the front view .. Congratulations


 Possibly 😏 was maintaining a low profile but someone was kinda proud of their work, can't blame them😁


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Chainlinephil said:


> someone was kinda proud of their work


 No wonder indeed - this was the best ever . . . there will never be another . . .

I can't wait for it to land. How you can even sleep, I do not know!!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Chainlinephil said:


> Possibly 😏 was maintaining a low profile but someone was kinda proud of their work, can't blame them😁


 He does some amazing looking stuff ... I remember someone on here had a Versalab Grinder refinished by him . It was lovely , a work of art really .. Anyway stop talking and get unpacking please . 😂


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

I've no choice and my pour over is improving massively😂 To be fair I've seen some pretty stonking commercial customs in my far too extensive research ont interweb.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Nicknak said:


> He does some amazing looking stuff ... I remember someone on here had a Versalab Grinder refinished by him . It was lovely , a work of art really .. Anyway stop talking and get unpacking please . 😂


 It's not here yet, thats the fly in the ointment. Shipping challenges. Video's of packing and pictures of crates are to keep me from going insane😂


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Chainlinephil said:


> Pictures of crates


 Are stunning too!!!!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Chainlinephil said:


> It's not here yet, thats the fly in the ointment. Shipping challenges. Pictures of crates are to keep me from going insane😂


 You big tease 🙈


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Nicknak said:


> You big tease 🙈


 It was expected today.. Will be sometime next week now even if I have to drive and fetch it!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Chainlinephil said:


> It was expected today.. Will be sometime next week now even if I have to drive and fetch it!!


 That must be frustrating for you ... Any sneaky pictures of the front ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Chainlinephil said:


> It was expected today.. Will be sometime next week now even if I have to drive and fetch it!!


 This must feel very frustrating. Would there be any covid type restrictions if you did drive to pick it up?


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations, you will love it.

It does look fantastic in the picture ..............


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

MildredM said:


> This must feel very frustrating. Would there be any covid type restrictions if you did drive to pick it up?


 Possibly, although my VWCaliBeach means I can just drive, eat, drink and sleep in it, so I can remain safe. I'm not worried about self isolating as I need to do that anyway from 1st Oct due to a hip op and I work for myself from home.

I would rather it is shipped to be honest but we shall see.

Pictures, I'm gonna wait as I could only take a still from a video.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

EricC said:


> Congratulations, you will love it.
> 
> It does look fantastic in the pictures ..............


 Thanks @EricC I was a bit torn between it and some hard looking at a KvDW.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

@Chainlinephil Yes, I know what you mean, however your Slayer isn't exactly the standard one from Seattle.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

EricC said:


> @Chainlinephil Yes, I know what you mean, however your Slayer isn't exactly the standard one from Seattle.


 This is true, quite a few internal mods; like the actuator mechanisms, pressure transducer, antivac (based on feedback from Rhys) 👍., drip tray, steam wand, plus 'blueprint' strip, test and build.

Decided to keep a gear pump as I believe it provides some advantages on a single group flow profile machine and left it internal for packaging and mobility reasons.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Ooooh! How exciting. I've had a peep, looks stunning 👌🏻


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Ohhh wow, always wanted a slayer never seen on ever come up for sale!

May i ask where you found one? @Chainlinephil


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Dunk said:


> Ohhh wow, always wanted a slayer never seen on ever come up for sale!
> 
> May i ask where you found one? @Chainlinephil


 I agree otherwise I might have considered used. It's not a used one. The blueprint process was on a new one🙈


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

It seems the shipping challenges have been overcome. It will leave Aachen Monday, I guess arrive here 2 -3 days later. So hopefully will be up and running by next weekend😃


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Chainlinephil said:


> It seems the shipping challenges have been overcome. It will leave Aachen Monday, I guess arrive here 2 -3 days later. So hopefully will be up and running by next weekend😃


 📦LIKE 😁 😁 😁 ☕☕☕☕😃😃😁😁😁


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Chainlinephil said:


> I agree otherwise I might have considered used. It's not a used one. The blueprint process was on a new one🙈


 Oh fair, are there no UK retailers? I assume you used a german one.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Dunk said:


> Oh fair, are there no UK retailers? I assume you used a german one.


 There are UK distributers. Wogan Coffee, CoffeeOmega and UsVThem coffee were responsive.

I've not seen a used one come up for sale in the UK. Some older ones seem to come up in the states occassionally but can count on one hand over last 5 years for the 1 group from a search.

I was introduced to what Frank at Titus does by @Rhys as he had recently showed his arrival via the internal market 😏, we ended up discussing it and grinders and I ended up discovering Titus are into their Slayers as well as their grinders and obsessive about details. Frank and Titus seems to be more of a Tuner, not a distributer, and highly skilled in the art of convincing you to part with your $$$


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Chainlinephil said:


> There are UK distributers. Wogan Coffee, CoffeeOmega and UsVThem coffee were responsive.
> 
> I've not seen a used one come up for sale in the UK. Some older ones seem to come up in the states occassionally but can count on one hand over last 5 years for the 1 group from a search.
> 
> I was introduced to what Frank at Titus does by @Rhys in the grinder department, ended up discovering they are quite into their Slayers and obsessive about details. Frank and Titus seems to be more of a Tuner, not a distributer, and highly skilled in the art of convincing you to part with your $$$


 Mate I can't wait to see it 💦


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Chainlinephil said:


> Well, I'm trying very hard to get set up but its not quite there yet..
> 
> View attachment 45689


 You're lucky this hasn't arrived else I might have had to take this instead of the cremina 🤪😂 just seen the picture. Wow.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

KTD said:


> You're lucky this hasn't arrived else I might have had to take this instead of the cremina 🤪😂 just seems the picture. Wow.


 Hehe, well you're close enough, and welcome, to come and have a 'safe' play once it's settled in.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

The calm before the storm! 
After a week with the QM Veloce, which is a really nice machine, that has gone to my BroinLaw to be loved and I've borrowed this '06 Pulsar to keep me in Espresso for another week until the 'arrival'


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

It has quite a brutalist look!


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Baby steps on the way to arrival..

It seems it has finally shipped and left the building to wind it's way across the channel..awaiting an eta...


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

So the shipping challenges were overcome but the driver got poorly, so, today, and not Monday, It has officially left the 'shop'! Now I watch the tracking updates...


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Chainlinephil said:


> So the shipping challenges were overcome but the driver got poorly, so, today, and not Monday, It has officially left the 'shop'! Now I watch the tracking updates...
> 
> View attachment 46094


 Who's taking these photos? An armed guard?


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Shipping update. 
It hasn't moved at all, sat somewhere in Germany😐

On the positive side fitting shelves Tuesday.

Trying to find Some NuovaPoint Palermo's. [edit:found some😊]


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Ok. We have an update for those following the journey.

We have 'coffee bar' progress ✅ and the Expobar has kept me in Espresso this last week.









Oh, yeah, and Buffy arrives tomorrow 😁

I just have to try and get out of those pesky online meetings!


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Mini update...as I have a conf call and can't get to this for another 2 hours


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Exciting! 
Bagsy on the box top if it ever comes up for grabs, would make some Great Wall art!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Chainlinephil said:


> Mini update...as I have a conf call and can't get to this for another 2 hours
> 
> View attachment 46369


 🥳😁😁😁😍🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

KTD said:


> Exciting!
> Bagsy on the box top if it ever comes up for grabs, would make some Great Wall art!


 @KTD I acknowledge your bagsy, but you may have a long wait 😉 My wall has a spot allocated for that (Its pretty heavy!)...Seattle - Australia - Germany - UK!


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

@Chainlinephil please for my sanity open the box! I cant wait no more


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm stuck on calls but managed to get it in and plumbed, heating but not set up yet.. Better pictures in the next couple of hours. The excitement is killing me😁


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

SHINY 😎 ^^^ 😁


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh it's so good


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Gorgeous ...


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I've just done an oooooh out loud 😂


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, I'm sure I'll get better set up but, wow. I'm actually even more pleased in the flesh, which is always nice. 
I appreciate the comments, was a bit nervous it could be too 'over the top' but it's not in place. 
its quieter than I imagined, not sure why, and even more detailed.

Paddle feels really nice and tactile.

Relieved the grinder has headroom even with a Slayer, slightly tighter grind than LR but not too much, certainly with Square Mile Sweetshop

Pulled 8 or 9 shots this eve. Didn't drink them all of course but all tested. First 7 were grades of nice, balanced but not what I wanted and knew I could get from Sweetshop.

Puck prep based on visuals was lacking but followed my normal routine and flavour belied what I was seeing.

These first shots were kind of too sweet and deep fruit flavours, very soft and full, a nice problem to have but not what I like about Sweetshop! 
Some consultation with @Rhys and taste/recipe/brew discussion and No. 9 knocked it out the park, 30s pre, 15s post, a bit more course and a bit shorter, more acidity and funk but still the fruit there. Lovely. 
previous shots were 48s to 78s duration.

Here's some initial pics. I'll get some more over the next day or so and as I get the area properly organised I'll try and be a bit more arty😏. 
And of course the crate lid on the wall!

Brew still photo action with Ace Services Sureshot in play.

























Drip tray detail, Titus custom made , then red speed coated









Synesso cool touch wand fitted with custom hardware after feedback from Rhys.









Titus disassembled and coated the sureshot and fitted seamlessly to the brew group.









They made all panels incl. the rear which was made in 2mm stainless before coating.

Internally a similar level of attention to detail with some custom parts, swopped out the anti vac for a lighter weight one, different pressure transducer.









I think enough excitement for one day.
More experiments tomorrow.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Chainlinephil said:


> View attachment 46338


 Is that a tin of "Danish Oil" i spy (foremost brown tin; bottom left hand corner)...or is it something else ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Chainlinephil said:


> Here's some initial pics. I'll get some more over the next day or so and as I get the area properly organised I'll try and be a bit more arty😏.


 Better coat Buffy in some matt paint then - too shiny to photo as it is, and as for that fancy starburst lens 🤨😂😂😂

It was wonderful sharing the journey with you and seeing it in situ made me breathe a huge sigh of relief! More congratulations 🥳🤩😁😁😁


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Is that a tin of "Danish Oil" i spy (foremost brown tin; bottom left hand corner)...or is it something else ?


 Yep😊 for the back piece of zebrano that I routed the electrics and plumbing through 😉


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

@ooglewoogle Why sad? I don't like people being sad!


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Awesome machine, looks smashing. Really liking the Ceado too. What a wonderful setup, great job on the shelves too 😁


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

So a few months in to my not set up and I'm still not fully set up as I want in my head but there have been many many lessons in grinder/basket/burr compatibility, much testing and changing of grinders and thrashing about at the alter of taste and preference which has resulted in the current configuration. Grinder finally arrived this week.
Lockdown prevents some desired embellishments but hey, that's a first world problem compared to many. 
Anyway here we are


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

That is the nicest looking coffee corner 😍

What is that grinder??


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Chainlinephil - Jesus mate, you have both a fully Frank'ed slayer and versalab with dual doser sliders?

That is an end game set up there for 99.9999% of the worlds coffee drinkers. Quite interested to know how you could mod/custom it even more? 🤣


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Stu Beck said:


> That is the _nicest_ looking coffee corner
> What is that grinder??


Very kind of you to say so.

It's a Titus, which is a Versalab type design evolution, taken to the max in build and tolerances and made to order by Frank Durra and his team in Germany. 
It has two of his single dosing systems attached and uses a 68mm hybrid conical/flat burr design like the DRM with variable speed. 
The output fits very well so far with the Slayer brewing options/flexibility and my preference for 1:1.5 to 1:2 shot ratio with light/med roasts.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Chainlinephil - Jesus mate, you have both a fully Frank'ed slayer and versalab with dual doser sliders?
> That is an end game set up there for 99.9999% of the worlds coffee drinkers. Quite interested to know how you could mod/custom it even more?


For fear of Frank having a heart attack and @Rhys ; quietly chuckling to himself for the next year, I will light heartedly point out it's a Frank Titus rather than a modded/upgraded Versalab
Also acknowledge, and am very grateful to my very tolerant wife, that it is a privilege to be able to indulge in such kit. I have certain members of this forum to 'thank' leading me down this very pleasant rabbit hole! 
So, by embellishments I mean to the surrounding decor/atmosphere as opposed to more gear, 
I want to put the Slayer crate lid on the wall, install a different worktop and units, replace those white plastic plug sockets, improve the lighting and install a pitcher rinser

Actually, more than anything else I want to be able to share them with friends, current and not yet made, socialise espresso tasting, learn from others skills and experience, share mine, and maybe set up a local coffee club with a venue where people can come and try out kit they might otherwise never get to, compare coffee notes, maybe learn to roast, listen to some music etc. Once or twice a week.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Chainlinephil - Thanks for the clarification, I was trying not to offend anyone's sensibilities, honest!

The copper does look amazing though, with the glass hoppers it makes the setup look pretty steampunk in a nice way. Will be interesting to hear how you get on with the other improvements you mentioned and how you use your space.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

It's cool, only having some fun
Glass hoppers and dosing is really nice, the small details like the shims to adjust the volume for different beans enabling pretty close dosing by weight, so far it's +/-0.3g on avg. a massive Pacamara can be 0.5g m between doses I found but I can live with that. If it's a finicky bean I just single dose the chute directly but I can keep a couple of faves in the hopper and not waste any.
The Slayer is pretty forgiving on dose as long as you're above 19g. Below that I've found it's super basket sensitive, it needs the right headroom.

The grinder has a nice story, including how those glass hoppers were made locally to Frank. I dropped lucky with it as it's 'second hand' and Frank had claimed it for himself but when I had difficulties successfully matching the grinder I had ordered with the Slayer and so needed a replacement he said it was the only alternative he had but we could do a deal. I'm glad.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Rabbit hole you say.... I'd say you're balls deep by now.

Let me know when you're accepting visitors.

Very curious to know how good your results are.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

richwade80 said:


> Rabbit hole you say.... I'd say you're balls deep by now.
> 
> Let me know when you're accepting visitors.
> 
> Very curious to know how good your results are.


I think they're very subjective, the results I mean. I still strive for some of the espresso (in my head anyway) I had from the LR and Ceado in early Summer, stunning, but weather etc can all play a part.
What I do have is a dangerous mix of huge flexibility and. I excused in terms of quality and consistency, to tune flavour and accentuate traits I like but that comes with the ability to make a total balls up of it in search of some kind of perfect outcome for me.
The LR is a great example of a sweet spot in my opinion. I'll be putting another lever on the bench for sure at some point.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Chainlinephil said:


> For fear of Frank having a heart attack and@Rhys ; quietly chuckling to himself for the next year, I will light heartedly point out it's a Frank Titus rather than a modded/upgraded Versalab
> Also acknowledge, and am very grateful to my very tolerant wife, that it is a privilege to be able to indulge in such kit. I have certain members of this forum to 'thank' leading me down this very pleasant rabbit hole!
> So, by embellishments I mean to the surrounding decor/atmosphere as opposed to more gear,
> I want to put the Slayer crate lid on the wall, install a different worktop and units, replace those white plastic plug sockets, improve the lighting and install a pitcher rinser
> ...


Looking forward to making this a reality when Covid over with. After talking to you a while back I definitely think the coffee collective can work!


----------

